# RODI Units



## CamH (Jan 5, 2014)

Does anyone recommend TDS meters or gauges for a RODI unit? Looking at the 4 stage 90GPDd Spectrapure with built gauge and meter for $240 vs the maxwater 5 stage 75GPD with no gauge or meter for $175. If you were to purchase a meter and gauge you're up to almost $240 as well. 

Thoughts?


----------



## blunthead (Jan 24, 2011)

spectrepure hands down


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

+ 1 on spectrapure


----------



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

Crayon said:


> + 1 on spectrapure


Hands down. If you can get one, snap it up. I would love a local store to carry their units/cartridges.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Hey Cam, which lfs (or not) is selling the 4 stage Spectrapure unit?
thx


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

Good idea to get a TDS meter with whatever system you get. For me, it's simple way to know when a filter needs replacing.


----------



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

I just sterilized mine for the first time, it was quite a bit of work. I can't imagine how long it takes to clean a 5-7 stager.


----------



## CamH (Jan 5, 2014)

teemee said:


> Hey Cam, which lfs (or not) is selling the 4 stage Spectrapure unit?
> thx


Reefsupplies.ca has them. They have a unit without a TDS for $225 so I think the extra $15 for the meter seems worth it. Not sure what the difference is between them but the one without the TDS meter you can add one on for $30 as well membrane flush for $15

http://www.reefsupplies.ca/online-store/CSPDI-90GPD-w-Manual-Membrane-Flush-by-Spectrapure.html

http://www.reefsupplies.ca/online-store/MPDI-90GPD-RO-DI-SYSTEM-by-Spectrapure.html


----------



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

Get both. I would prefer if I had an inline TDS meter, and the membrane flush adds quite a bit of life to your filters.


----------



## blunthead (Jan 24, 2011)

great pricing but both on back order
definitely get the tds meter, thats a dual for before and aft the di, worth $40+
backflush helps membrane last longer but i think kills the di quicker
i installed a t valve before the di so the back flush water doesnt kill my di prematurely


----------



## Quartapound (Dec 27, 2011)

You don't need to buy a membrane flush kit. Just disconnect the flow limiter and bypass it. Takes 15 seconds... You don't do it often enough to 'need' the convenience of opening/closing a valve

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Quartapound (Dec 27, 2011)

I like handheld TDS because Then I can check ppm of my top off containers, and clean the sensor much easier

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Quartapound (Dec 27, 2011)

blunthead said:


> great pricing but both on back order
> definitely get the tds meter, thats a dual for before and aft the di, worth $40+
> backflush helps membrane last longer but i think kills the di quicker
> i installed a t valve before the di so the back flush water doesnt kill my di prematurely


Your back flush water should be using the waste water line... Why would it ever affect the DI resin?


----------



## blunthead (Jan 24, 2011)

i backflush everytime i make water, before and after and if your making lots of water you should do it more often


----------



## Yellowtang (May 26, 2015)

*Equipment*

I just purchased a RO/DI unit from Big Reef Depot. I am very pleased with this unit, I did my shopping and found this unit was really what I needed for my system. Speak to Elliott at Big Reef Depot, I'm sure he has a unit there to fit your budget.


----------



## CamH (Jan 5, 2014)

blunthead said:


> great pricing but both on back order
> definitely get the tds meter, thats a dual for before and aft the di, worth $40+


So are you recommending the unit for $225 which doesn't have back flush and add on the TDS? I'm having trouble seeing the difference in the basic units. Seems it all comes down to backflushing and meters


----------



## Yellowtang (May 26, 2015)

*Equipment*

No that's not the unit that I purchased, mine does have the back wash and TDS meter. I said depending on your budget there would be a RO/DI unit to suit your needs. This is the first unit that I have purchased with a back wash, I've usually purchased a fairly basic unit with a TDS meter in the past and it has worked well. I've always kept SPS, acans, sponges etc; without a problem. Shop around, I did and I purchased a good unit from Big Reef Depot. Elliott will advise you what he thinks will work the best and you decide on the unit. I decided on a mid range RO/DI unit because of the price of the unit.


----------

